# 2017 Christmas gifts



## msmofet (Dec 28, 2017)

Christmas gifts 

I LOVE my new Braun! I got the basic model plus the masher attachment. I don't use a regular food processor often so I didn't get it.







Masher attachment. Made mashed tatters in seconds.



Mini Fat Dadio 6"X3" pedestal springform pan. I love my large version because it doesn't leak due to the raised pedestal design. I will be using this in my Instant Pot. Obviously for cheesecake BUT also lasagna (maybe tonight) and taco pie plus others I'm sure.



Mini silicone oven mits. Will make removing pans etc. from my Instant Pot but it will be great for removing hot stuff from the microwave oven, regular oven or toaster oven also.



I also got 2 DVD's - both Cary Grant movies. Father Goose and Operation Petticoat.


----------



## blissful (Dec 28, 2017)

msmofet, I love my hand blender, I use it 10 x more often than my blender, at least once a week if not more.

I bought DH a waffle maker, for me to make him waffles (as I'm not a fan). He is quite pleased with it! I've made waffles, brownie waffles, and a pressed salami cheese sandwich in it so far. I also got him a new leather bottomed back pack for his hunting trips.

Dh bought me the movie 'The Shack' and we watched it twice already, such a good movie. Wool socks, some darning supplies. Sleeping pjs, new housecoat, I'm quite the fashionable gal. 

We splurge over the holidays with foods we wouldn't cook any other time of year, shrimp in the midwest!!?, candied fruit for the stollen, a dry german wine for the fondue, artichoke hearts, special crackers for all the cheese and meat and dips. We eat like kings from Christmas to New Years.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 28, 2017)

SousChef and I rarely exchange Christmas gifts, except for mushy cards. We both have everything we need or want, and a mushy card suits us just fine. My kids know how hard we are to buy for, and we'd much rather they spend their money on each other but this year they gave us tickets to a spectacular production we're really excited about attending in a couple of weeks. The big white traveling tent has been the talk of the local area and here's a link I hope you all look at.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzJYeWE0i8Q


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 28, 2017)

Wow, that looks spectacular KL and SC.
If you let the vid continue, there is a pretty good interview that follows. 
I had to look,  the closest to us it will play in 2018 is Winnipeg.  Not so far, not so close either.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 28, 2017)

The only food related things I got were some Foodsaver bags and a new Weber cover for my Genesis gas grill. 

KL, I've never been to a Cavalia show, but have been to a few Cirque du Soleil shows. Cavalia kind of looks like Cirque du Soleil with horses. I don't like horses. They never seem to be happy to see me, either, so I guess we are even. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2017)

No foodie things here this Christmas. Well, except for the candy in my stocking (Toblerones, Mike and Ikes, gum, and Ghirardelli caramel squares), and the Mrs. Prindables apples that we didn't hand out. Every year we order a bunch of the chocolate covered apples to give out to our guests and neighbors , but this year we have extras. 

As far as other gifts, though, I can't wait to try out my new trekking poles and snowshoes. I also got a Morakniv Swedish camping knife, and a lot of clothes.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 29, 2017)

I didn't receive many cooking related gifts this year, but my kitchen is pretty well stocked. I did  get a new hand mixer, and a fry pan splatter screen, both of which I needed.

I bought a few things for my daughter and her boyfriend. I got them a cookware set (Rachel Ray, not real high end, but they tend to be hard on their pots and pans). I also bought them an electric indoor grill, and a nice salt cellar.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 29, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwWQ80SXc-A


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 29, 2017)

caseydog said:


> The only food related things I got were some Foodsaver bags and a new Weber cover for my Genesis gas grill.
> 
> KL, I've never been to a Cavalia show, but have been to a few Cirque du Soleil shows. Cavalia kind of looks like Cirque du Soleil with horses. *I don't like horses. They never seem to be happy to see me, either, so I guess we are even. *
> 
> CD



As a kid, I was thrown off a horse and since then, they've scared me some. I never "got back on the horse again". Guess I learned my lesson. On the other hand, from a distance horses like these I find fascinating with their power and grace. We can hardly wait.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 29, 2017)

Underwear
Baseball glove
Commuter coffee press/mug
Pajamas
Boxes of chocolates/fried fruit
Head lamp
Year-end cash distribution from parents
T-shirts
Red wine


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 29, 2017)

My husband gave me my favourite movie and my daughter gave me a tea cup,  I am happy. 
Another friend sent my Kitchen Aid to be mended and it is now enjoying life in my kitchen.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow...Kay and SC...that looks like a fabulous event!  Hoping to hear your thoughts about it once you've attended and (hopefully) have some pics. 

I grew up with horses and have fallen off more times than I can count - back when I was a young 'un and 10 feet tall and bullet proof.  Jumping, saddle breaking, barrel race training...scary now to look back at all the chances I took.  

I got a few nice little warm comfies - a nice big no-sew blanket, slippers, candles, a gift card for Home Depot , and there's still a late Christmas to celebrate with my older daughter and her family who live out of town.  It was a wonderful Christmas, as always.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 29, 2017)

GF and I upgraded to this Kitchen Aid mixer..we gave our other one to one of my daughters..


----------



## caseydog (Dec 29, 2017)

Rocklobster said:


> GF and I upgraded to this Kitchen Aid mixer..we gave our other one to one of my daughters..



My EW and I had that model when we were married. I gave it to her in the divorce. I kinda' miss that mixer. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 29, 2017)

The most meaningful present I got for Christmas was my Grand Mother's pearls - necklaces, pins, earrings and rings.  Everything else was covered with Minions, oh and a big tin rooster for the yard.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 30, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The most meaningful present I got for Christmas was my Grand Mother's pearls - necklaces, pins, earrings and rings.  Everything else was covered with Minions, oh and a big tin rooster for the yard.



Funny story...

A couple years back, my mom gave me her father's pocket watch. The dial and case were that of a very expensive and prestigious watchmaker of the era. It wasn't running, so I took it to a friend who is a high-end jeweler with an in-house watchmaker to have it repaired. I found out that the guts of the watch were from a cheap pocket watch. It was the antique version of today's fake _Rolex_. 

I still have it, but I'm not spending any money on it. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 30, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Funny story...
> 
> A couple years back, my mom gave me her father's pocket watch. The dial and case were that of a very expensive and prestigious watchmaker of the era. It wasn't running, so I took it to a friend who is a high-end jeweler with an in-house watchmaker to have it repaired. I found out that the guts of the watch were from a cheap pocket watch. It was the antique version of today's fake _Rolex_.
> 
> ...



Please tell me you didn't tell your Mom.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 30, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> *Please tell me* you didn't tell your Mom.



Okay, I didn't tell my mom. 

CD


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 30, 2017)

Craig got us the black truffle and a couple of jars of osetra caviar.  We're going today to The Cheese Course to pick up a few things for a charcuterie board that we'll have with the caviar tomorrow evening, along with a flower bottle of Perier Jouet that we've had for a few years, hope it is still okay.  Didn't really mean to keep it around this long, just kind of happened.  I'm also assuming he gave me a virus, since he wasn't feeling too well for a few days before I got sick, that has just absolutely knocked me on my behind.  At least I was able to brush my teeth and do a little bit last couple of days without feeling like I was going to keel over.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 30, 2017)

My Dad got me something I was missing re my Scandinavian cooking stuff-a waffle iron to make heart-shaped waffles. I guess he wants me to make some Norwegian waffles. He sure enjoyed the Goran.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 31, 2017)

I put a popover pan on my Amazon wish list knowing that my mom would buy it for me and she did!  She loved them as a kid, my grandmother made them for her and there was a local restaurant that made them.  She was so excited this summer when I made them for her in muffin tins this summer.  So that was our bread for Christmas dinner.

I also got an induction single burner cooktop, I really want to try out induction cooking, I'm thinking of replacing my stove with induction when I remodel in a couple years.

I got a Sous vide machine, I'm going to use it soon and I can't wait!

I got some other non cooking related goodies too, but of course I'm the most excited about the cooking stuff!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 31, 2017)

bakechef said:


> I also got an induction single burner cooktop, I really want to try out induction cooking, I'm thinking of replacing my stove with induction when I remodel in a couple years.



That's a nice gift, BC. I've been looking at one of those myself. I'd love to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jan 1, 2018)

My wife got me an Instant Pot to replace the long lost slow cooker.  Used it last night and it is awesome indeed.  I like gadgets and it is so gadgety

I also got new bamboo spoons and an olive wood spoon to replace the ones my wife likes to leave soaking in the sink.

Best gift though was a case of my favorite taco sauce.  500 packets.  Yummy.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 2, 2018)

Vinylhanger said:


> My wife got me an Instant Pot to replace the long lost slow cooker.  Used it last night and it is awesome indeed.  I like gadgets and it is so gadgety
> 
> I also got new bamboo spoons and an olive wood spoon to replace the ones my wife likes to leave soaking in the sink.
> 
> ...



I also love my Instant Pot! I have posted some recipes. Search Instant pot and they should pop up. If you’re interested. 

My DD also gave me a set of bamboo cooking utensils.


----------

